

Install IE6-IE9 virtual machines on OSX and Linux using one liner script - miohtama
http://opensourcehacker.com/2011/12/15/install-internet-explorer-6-ie9-virtual-machines-on-any-os-using-one-liner-script-and-virtual-box/

======
mikegirouard
Pretty useful, but I've always been curious on the legality of circumventing
the 30 day limit on use. I remember when I was in college my instructors would
recommend this to get around the trial periods of Adobe products so we could
work from home.

~~~
miohtama
Microsoft allows you to re-download the virtual machine after 30 days. I am
not sure how sensible the system in the place is, but I believe Microsoft is
happy that their browsers get support from the web developers.

~~~
mikegirouard
Good point. I suppose that given that there is considerably more competition
these days and that IE 6 left them with a bit of an unfavorable reputation,
they should be happy. Things like this are certainly in their best interest.

